# New Zealand to Qatar



## gjk2681973 (4 mo ago)

Good evening all, newbie, first time poster. 
Looking at moving from NZ to Qatar for work and just wondered a couple of things and hoping there's some New Zealanders already done this, 2 things:

Is there any taxation if you earn over a certain amount in Qatar?
If I keep and rent out our home in New Zealand does that have any impact on any taxes or anything else in Qatar?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Not a Kiwi, but I can provide some general tax comments on your second question.

The general principal is that the country you are a tax resident of will tax you on your global income according to domestic tax laws.
If you have income sourced from another country (in this case rent from your NZ home) that country can also tax that income.
Tax treaties address the double taxation that can result.

In this instance, I do not think there is a tax treaty between NZ and Qatar which means domestic tax laws apply in both countries.

I am pretty certain if you are a non-resident, NZ will only tax your rental income, as the income will be considered NZ sourced. It would be taxed at a non-resident rate.

On the Qatar side you would be reliant on any tax credit, offset or other foreign tax relief if it exists in their tax law. While I understand there is no personal income tax, what I do not know is whether or not rental income would be considered in that bucket.

If, on the other hand you remain a tax resident of NZ then the IRD would keep the right to tax your global income.


----------

